# Eye Candy?



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

What do you guys think? I've been painting stocks/guns for awhile. Just finished the top one today. The other two I did earlier this year for a local gunsmith. The last one I did back in '96 I think. It was for my .223 prairie dog gun.

Black with silver flake, stripes are mettalic Russet and Copper



Candy Black Cherry over an Aluminum base



Sparklescent Nightmare Blue



Ford Metallic Purple and GM Teal Green


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work they look sweet!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Friggin awesome, not my colors but sure are nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are pretty nice ! You should post a price list !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NICE WORK----------AWESOME JOB----SB*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice work

but you know its sacriligeous to mix FORD with generic motors colors 

sorry,but im a FORD guy thru and thru


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> very nice work
> 
> but you know its sacriligeous to mix FORD with generic motors colors
> sorry,but im a FORD guy thru and thru


I'm a dyed in blue Ford guy myself!! But when I picked out those colors that was one of the few available in the same brand and line of paint. Nowadays I use Auto Air Colors water based paint so my color choices are alot better. My clearcoat is Summit Racing High Solids urethane clear. I also do a fair amount of Duracoat on barreled actions and stocks.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You should post a price list !


http://varmintgungraphix.com

It's all there Don!! LOL Some of these custom jobs are hard to post a solid price on. Depends on the amount of work needed to get them ready for paint. Some you can sand a bit and start painting, others require several hours of sanding and filling to get ready. This one was easy, 30 minutes of sanding the old paint and started shooting. A couple others I did took hours of sanding, filling, more sanding etc. till they were ready for paint.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Todd I knew it was there ....just a brain fart !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Shhh.............it happens to the best of us. Sometimes more often than I like too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes sir!


----------

